# My ankles give out after 45 mins of riding? Why?



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Video is set to private, you need to change your settings.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you, it has been changed!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Video is on privet.

Have you tried physical therapy? You may need to build more muscle to help support your tendons, and joints.

I have a bad ankle due to a torn tendon I had when I was 13. I just have to make sure I stretch it out really good, and wear a brace.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You need to relax your pelvis and your ankles, you are working waaaaay to hard. Sit deep on your seat bones, let your stomach muscles bounce, relax your shoulders, ankles, all of those. This is just a starting point, but I really can't give you anymore advice than that until you relax and loosen up a bit.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I do not ride english, but, to me looks like you are sitting in a chair and really working hard to post, almost standing, maybe using your ankles to do it???


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That is one of the common shortfalls of an all purpose saddle. Sometimes dropping a hole or two can make a big difference. Are your knees relaxed against the saddle? Some people are more comfortable with the toes turn outward/inward. After my knees were dinged in a car accident 20 min was my max. Had to ride with a long stirrup which doesn't suit an a/p.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What you're experiencing is muscle failure.

I think you need to drop your stirrups. In some angles it looks like you are getting sickled ankles (rolling away from the horse at the ankle) which is going to cause all sorts of issues - your weight distribution won't be level across your foot but more focused on your big toe, your going to be balancing off that teeny point in your foot, it's going to wear out your ankles and knees, etc. Your leg also looks like it needs to come back a bit more under you to have head/hip/heel alignment.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> Have you tried physical therapy? You may need to build more muscle to help support your tendons, and joints.



I agree. But you don't need to go to a fancy doctor and pay 300 bucks for it. (They wouldn't know what to do with so much meat ;P) That's what I would have had to do.
If I stepped on ankle with too much pressure, a little too far to any side, or even just walking, I would sprain my ankle. I have sprained to so many times. NO joke - I have sprained my right about 5 times and my left at least 8 times. It hurts.
But I found that if you just rotate your ankle slowly each way a few times, go from standing on your whole foot to your toes and few times, and just stretching it down, back, and side to side, it really helps. Just do that int he mornings and night for a few weeks and your ankles will get stronger. 

These really helped me:








This is just stretching your foot out and holding it for a few seconds. Then stretch it towards you and hold it.










These really helped me and I have also been having less ankle issues.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

How does your lower back feel?


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you so much for the input everyone! I run track so I thought my ankles were pretty strong :/ I have done the stair exercise and I do wear braces on both ankles. They seem to help a bit, but my ankles still give out...just a little later. I will definitely try that 2nd exercise. I know my riding is probably awful...I have not had a proper lesson in probably a year  But then again, I have only ridden a handful of times this year. Trying to find a lesson barn is tough in my area.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

GreenBackJack said:


> How does your lower back feel?


Some instances it aches, but other than that I haven't felt anything.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Thank you so much for the input everyone! I run track so I thought my ankles were pretty strong :/ I have done the stair exercise and I do wear braces on both ankles. They seem to help a bit, but my ankles still give out...just a little later. I will definitely try that 2nd exercise. I know my riding is probably awful...I have not had a proper lesson in probably a year  But then again, I have only ridden a handful of times this year. Trying to find a lesson barn is tough in my area.


Then go with position as suggested by some.

Also, I question the strength and stability of your adducter muscles (inside thigh) and possibly your lower back and lower abdominals. You do seem a bit stiff. While being videoed will make us tense up, I just wonder.

And as suggested you probably don't need an official evaluation, etc. by a doctor and PT. Some people are really helped by basic pilates. You can often find the DVDs at a local library.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So you always ride in half seat like that? I mean, are you intending to be so far out of the saddle? 

It looks like your upper leg is not doing enough of the work, same as maybe not enough core. 
I think a lot of this might be due to you riding much too much off your feet, rather than off your whole leg.

Rather than just big stretches, try work on stabilizing the ankle. Stand on one leg, other leg kind of out behind you a bit, bend over and touch the ground iwht the opposite finger, come back up to standing, WITHOUT PUTTING THE OTHER LEG DOWN! Do 10 in a row, each side.

When you are good at that, pust a thick pad of rubbery foam under your foot and do the same excersize. you will feel all of the small muscles one uses to stabilize the balance (in foot and calf) moving to keep you balanced.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> So you always ride in half seat like that? I mean, are you intending to be so far out of the saddle?
> 
> It looks like your upper leg is not doing enough of the work, same as maybe not enough core.
> I think a lot of this might be due to you riding much too much off your feet, rather than off your whole leg.
> ...


Thank you! I apprciate the advice. As for the half-seat thing, one of the ladies at the barn told me to stick my butt out more and make sure my pelvis is pointing down at the saddle because before I was getting behind on his movement and that was causing him to bolt. So I was probably over-exaggerating it and not to mention, I was very very nervous on my horse. I did NOT want to canter him, but did it for the purpose of the sale video, lol. So that may be half the reason I look stiff and whatnot.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Thank you! I apprciate the advice. As for the half-seat thing, one of the ladies at the barn told me to stick my butt out more and make sure my pelvis is pointing down at the saddle because before I was getting behind on his movement and that was causing him to bolt. So I was probably over-exaggerating it and not to mention, I was very very nervous on my horse. I did NOT want to canter him, but did it for the purpose of the sale video, lol. So that may be half the reason I look stiff and whatnot.


I'd get a second opinion.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not an English rider, but I really liked this thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/riding-canter-half-seat-120340/


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Aside from all the really excellent observations and suggestions, I'd like to suggest a chiropractor for yourself. The way you describe the feeling in your ankles sounds like pinched nerve. IF that's the case then it probably isn't too bad right now but of course it will get much worse as time goes on. 
I know not everyone is into the chiro thing and I can appreciate that. A lot of times chiropractors will offer reduced or even free xrays and or exams for a first time patient. You could just go for the consult and see if there is anything going on in your lower back which could be causing the problem. And likely it is being caused by the way your riding which is an easy fix. yea! 
Barring all that, try some pilates, stretching or yoga. That will go a long way toward easing the muscle tightness in your lower back which will release pressure on your spinal nerves. 
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Been a year since I started this thread & things have not improved  I haven't been riding much this year, but I just got a lease horse and I'm just so upset about my ankles. I run track, do all the exercises/stretches that you have all suggested...my ankles seem strong, but it doesn't seem to be helping. They still just go limp after about 30-35 mins. I'm just so frustrated...I would love to start eventing, but I just feel so limited. I think my next step is going to be a chiropractor?

Also, its the sides of my ankles that give out. How can I strengthen that part? Even when I am just walking on foot, sometimes they will give out and I'll kinda roll onto the outer side of my ankle. I'm pretty sure it is genetic. My dad and brothers have weak ankles as well. However it didn't affect their football-playing as it does my riding  

Also, do you think tall boots may help? Maybe add more security? I currently ride in paddock boots and half-chaps.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Since the issue also appears when you are walking, I think you need to see a doctor about this. You need to determine exactly what part of your body is causing the problem so you know what your options are to "fix" it.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I think I had the same problem as you. But I didn't think about it as my ankles so much as the muscle that runs up the outside of my calf that goes down to the ankle. My foot would basically go dead at about the 30-45 minute mark in my lesson and then just wouldn't work. It would feel all floppy.

Anyway, after posting here and getting some feedback, I realize I was riding with my weight balanced on the outside of my foot instead of the middle, putting major stress on the wrong calf muscles. So, for example, if it's my left foot, I was putting my weight on the left side of the bottom of my foot rather than the whole flat part of my foot. Does that make sense?

To fix it, I made sure my foot was in the stirrup far enough (I had been putting in barely more than my toes, worried about getting hung up, but you should put your feet in farther than I was.) And I made sure not to roll my weight to the outside of my foot. It took conscious effort to make sure it was the ball of my foot taking the weight evenly. I also had to make sure to keep the heels down, because when I was focusing on bearing my weight evenly on the bottom of my foot, I was using too much toe.

I think for my first lesson after figuring this out, I spent most of the time just focusing on what my feet were doing. Eventually my body "got" what I was trying to do and it became more automatic, but it was hard. I had fallen into this bad habit without realizing it. The only sign was the floppy foot syndrome and burning on the outside part of my leg muscle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe consider changing your style of riding to one that doesn't put weight in the stirrups. I like a forward seat, but it puts stress in places that don't get much stress in typical western riding. I assume a dressage approach would put less stress on ankles as well, but I've never tried it. 

I liked playing basketball & baseball as a kid, but I have no depth perception and it made it really tough to shoot or catch! Our bodies don't always cooperate with our desires...and it will get worse as you age...:-x

I agree with getting a doctor to check it out if it causes problems all the time.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

Couple of questions, first, did you drop your stirrups at least 2 holes? You are almost in a jockey position for galloping not equitation, those short stirrups can put a lot of pressure on ankles.

Second, does the saddle actually fit you? It looks like you are fighting the saddle.

Third, wider irons Not the endurance type but find irons that are wider than most English. 

I tore up my left ankle during a spill on the track and I've had to readjust my English style of riding to compensate for that ankle. I had to drop my leathers a couple of holes and now I ride in a fantastic Australian Saddle that helps my ankles. I can do 25 miles and not have my ankle flop like a fish.

Good luck, it's hard dealing with physical ailments.


----------



## stracing (Dec 17, 2020)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Hello! I have been very frustrated with my ankles. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong that is causing them to give out or if I just have really awful ankles. It obviously doesn't happen when I'm trail riding, but after 45 mins of trotting & cantering (I ride English), my ankles just give out. It's like they become paralyzed and I can't keep my heels down or anything. They just kind of go limp. Last time this happened, I lost my stirrup and my horse bolted, resulting in a fractured arm after being thrown into a fence  It's just so frustrating and I don't know how to help it. My family says we do have not-so-great ankles, but I can't imagine it would cause this. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Here is a video of me riding...maybe someone can see if I'm doing something to cause this. BTW: My horse has been sold.


Sorry to hear you ended up selling your horse. I thought you guys made a good team. I have arthritis in my right ankle and use the same brace my son uses for soccer, a Zamst Filmista Zamst . It fits easily inside a boot. I'm also buying herm sprenger flexi stirrups. Please let us know how things turned out with your ankles.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE

Thread Closed

This thread is over 6 years old. Many of the members are no longer active on this site.

Please, note the age of a thread before replying.


----------

